# 1936 Shelby



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 20, 2010)

Does anybody have any Shelby catalogs from 1936 they would be willing to share? As in sell or post pictures for free.


----------



## AntonyR (Feb 24, 2010)

An ad for the '36 Boy's deluxe model. It's described as having an "Airflow" frame, but the bike itself wasn't titled as an Airflow, but just as Shelby Bicycle AET350, and sold for $45.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 25, 2010)

That looks right, you wouldnt happen to have a copy of the whole add?


----------



## charlestlangjahr (Mar 30, 2010)

Where do I find that tank in that picture for sell? I just picked up a Shelby Traveler at the Kent Armory swap in WA for a model A New Departure, Brand new skip link chain and $20! But, Where do I find that tank in that picture that I can buy or trade stuff for?


----------



## JRE (Mar 30, 2010)

That tank is a hard one to find.I looked for quiet a while for one for one of my airflow projects. Bought a whole bike with one in it for my other airflow.The correct Delta S horn light and rear mouse light are also a little hard to find.If you're like allot of us on here searching for the parts is half the fun.I might have some spare parts if you're looking fo anything.


----------



## charlestlangjahr (Mar 30, 2010)

*Looking for the right shelby tank*

I need a tank for my shelby. It is an airflow style frame but the tank I am looking for does not extend past the seat tube. It looks alot like a hawthorne zep tank, like the one "Dan the Rust Man" (Bicyclebones) Has listed on ebay. If anyone has a line on the tank I am looking for I don't have alot of cash but I do have a fair number of bike parts for various heavyweight skiplink bikes I am more than willing to trade with!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 31, 2010)

That tank was a lucky find and it did take a bit of cash to get it. The outside has a bit of wear but the inside looks perfect. The rest of the bike was picked up on Craigslist with all original parts and paint. Now I just need the headlight.


----------

